# sleeved axles. best way to do it



## cookster500 (Jun 9, 2011)

i wanna know the best way to sleeve axles and the a-arms. pictures would also help to. thanks!!


----------



## contractor09 (May 23, 2011)

If your talking about sleeving them to extend them. i wouldnt wast your time doing it. you will just be setting yourself up for failure. buddy did his. breaks all the time


----------



## Impact Fab (Jul 1, 2011)

Do not sleeve the axles..it will leave you stranded...you can get axles the length you need...if you do not want to spend the money on gorrilas, etc look at rhinos or I have a guy that will build them to length


----------



## cookster500 (Jun 9, 2011)

ive heard mixed things about the rhinos.. need to know more things bout em first?


----------



## Impact Fab (Jul 1, 2011)

cookster500 said:


> ive heard mixed things about the rhinos.. need to know more things bout em first?


I run rhinos in my Renegade. People have mixed emotions about them..the thing is this, if you go to a stronger cup then you risk breaking a differental...or other parts..I do think that a upgrade from stock is good most of the time but getting too big can be costly. We sell turner evos that you will not break..you will break a diff..axles are like the ford/chevrolet debate...just take a look at the warranty and the price and see what makes sense to you..but more than anything be sure to make your ride dependable..I hate being towed back..lol:34:


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Impact Fab said:


> I run rhinos in my Renegade. People have mixed emotions about them..the thing is this, if you go to a stronger cup then you risk breaking a differental...or other parts..I do think that a upgrade from stock is good most of the time but getting too big can be costly. We sell turner evos that you will not break..you will break a diff..axles are like the ford/chevrolet debate...just take a look at the warranty and the price and see what makes sense to you..but more than anything be sure to make your ride dependable..I hate being towed back..lol:34:


I completely agree with impact Fab. There will always be something that will be have to break under great load. What's the point of making a lifetime warranty axle, if the next weak link is the differential and it's not cheap. After that is the driveshafts and so on. You may need a stronger axle, but too strong is worser.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

There is always a weak link... can never fix them all.. only way to do it is to change your riding habits.. if that's not possible, then the fix is a bigger wallet...


----------



## Impact Fab (Jul 1, 2011)

gpinjason said:


> There is always a weak link... can never fix them all.. only way to do it is to change your riding habits.. if that's not possible, then the fix is a bigger wallet...



I agree and I am a firm believer in taking the time to set your bike up right. I know I will be met with much hate by saying this but 31 inch tires are not meant for these drive lines. If you go to an increased tire size you should be setting the clutch up with more than just springs.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

100% agree w/ everyone in here. I've done some pretty substancial work trying to make sleeved axles work, and even went as far as building solid shafts for my stock joints.....all of it was wasted time & effort. 

Up front the shafts have been ok, but I grenaded my first outer joint this weekend. *Out back *I can't keep a shaft in it. I figured out how to make my sleeves strong enough and started splintering the stock stubs up at/near the joints. 

After only getting to ride one evening out of this past entire weekend it will be sitting till I can swap the rear diff and spring for the Turners. - I know my current rear diff will be a problem once the axles hold, thus I'm upgrading it before getting axles.


----------



## Impact Fab (Jul 1, 2011)

Have you already ordered your turners?


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

No. I've delt with them directly a couple times now, but after seeing that you're a dealer I'll get with you first on them. - I'm 2-3 months out on having the coin to comfortably drop on the bike, might even get pushed back further pending getting rid of my harley in favor of a SxS and big bore bike.


----------



## Impact Fab (Jul 1, 2011)

JPs300 said:


> No. I've delt with them directly a couple times now, but after seeing that you're a dealer I'll get with you first on them. - I'm 2-3 months out on having the coin to comfortably drop on the bike, might even get pushed back further pending getting rid of my harley in favor of a SxS and big bore bike.


The expense of toys..just so you know turner is way behind because of the amount of axles he is selling..so when you do get ready plan ahead..lol.. I live about 5 miles from him and the last time I was there he was waiting on 2 new machines for the shop..


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Tell me about it, lol. I need to scale back a bit and off-load a few toys. 

Turner's behind because they have a good product. I can deal with the wait to get what I'm paying for.


----------

